# New Hornady FPB bullet report



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I though I would right a report on the FPB hornady bullet I shot the 300 grain out of a 50 cal TC Omega at my deer this year on my Vernon muzzy hunt the buck was 116 yards and with my first shot I hit high (Buck Fever) the bullet broke my bucks back and I reloaded and finished him off. After skinning and cutting the meat up I can say this I will use the FPB from now on. The first shot that hit the spine looked like someone took a 1 inch drill bit and just drilled through the deer the second shot also had a huge hole and destoryed both lungs. This bullet might be a little heavy for deer but what ever else they do they put deer on the ground


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree, took my le elk at 175 yrds he only went 30 yrds if that. Last year I took a buck at 70 yrds and he dropped in his tracks. Hornady has always been one of the best in muzzleloader bullets Imo.


----------

